# Riptrippers - Hana Modz Clone - Lawsuit



## devdev (27/5/14)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (27/5/14)

devdev said:


>




.... and FT just launched it under NEW PRODUCTS today: http://www.fasttech.com/category/1/new-products


----------



## Alex (27/5/14)

I'll still take a copper nemi over that. Far to many buttons and clicky things.


----------



## devdev (27/5/14)

Nice find @johan 

I see the FT ones come with built in LiPo battery, whereas the one Rip shows requires the user to install their own cell - a usual 18650

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (27/5/14)

devdev said:


> Nice find @johan
> 
> I see the FT ones come with built in LiPo battery, whereas the one Rip shows requires the user to install their own cell - a usual 18650



Indeed. But according to this Fasttech thread the 18650 version will arrive shortly. Should certainly be preferable seeing as high wattage will drain that battery in under 3 hours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (27/5/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Indeed. But according to this Fasttech thread the 18650 version will arrive shortly. Should certainly be preferable seeing as high wattage will drain that battery in under 3 hours.



Those reply's are hilarious "im with you guys! lets resist together!" rofl

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (27/5/14)

Me thinks Hanna Modz did this to themselves. Created massive hype for a product they could not deliver. 

Apparently they took hundreds of pre-orders with some people waiting for months for their units AND then publicly (on Youtube anyway) went and sold units at a vapemeet.


----------



## TylerD (28/5/14)

Is it just me that see this:

510 threaded connector
Variable Wattage from 7W-30W in .1 watt increment
Body is made of anodized aluminum
OLED display shows battery charge state, volts and ohms
Built in 2*600mah Lithium Polymer batteries (That is 2 x 600 mah batteries.......WTF?)
Micro-USB charging port
Compatible with 0.5ohm~3.3ohm atomizers
Input voltage/current: 3.2-4.3V/1.5-7A
Output voltage: 4-8V
Random serial number


----------



## crack2483 (28/5/14)

TylerD said:


> Is it just me that see this:
> 
> 510 threaded connector
> Variable Wattage from 7W-30W in .1 watt increment
> ...



Yes, that's why everyone is waiting for the 18650 version.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (28/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> Yes, that's why everyone is waiting for the 18650 version.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Oops, okidoki then. Sorry for that.


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

TylerD said:


> Is it just me that see this:
> 
> 510 threaded connector
> Variable Wattage from 7W-30W in .1 watt increment
> ...



I think its a misprint, and most probably meant 2 x 2600 mAh

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alawhie (29/5/14)

[Qcan't ="johan, post: 57078, member: 287"]I think its a misprint, and most probably meant 2 x 2600 mAh[/QUOTE]
I cant recall where exactly I saw this video, but there was this guy that showed a hana clone like this with 2x 500mah lipo's in it, although it said 2x 600mah on the resellers website. 2600mah lipo packs would probably be too large to fit into these mini clones, so I doubt that it is a typo. I was planning on taking one of these in addition to an 18650 hana clone preorder(elev8vape.com), which I have coming from the states, but the 1200 mah (more likely 1000mah) effective capacity put me down. That won't even allow for two hours of vaping time, if you're a vaper like myself who enjoys cranking up the wattage. So I'll be passing on this deal, but I will review the 18650 version for u guys over here as soon as I receive it. Apparently Cloupor (the clone company) also corrected many of problems that were present in their initial releases of the clone (resistance checking, fine scratches, temperature related shutdown etc.). We'll see as soon as it arrives


----------



## ET (29/5/14)

yup 2 x "600" mah. almost still worth it just for the chip and if you're like johan you can remove those batteries and put better ones inside. would actually just love to see a pic of what the insides look like


----------



## johan (29/5/14)

Alawhie said:


> [Qcan't ="johan, post: 57078, member: 287"]I think its a misprint, and most probably meant 2 x 2600 mAh


I cant recall where exactly I saw this video, but there was this guy that showed a hana clone like this with 2x 500mah lipo's in it, although it said 2x 600mah on the resellers website. 2600mah lipo packs would probably be too large to fit into these mini clones, so I doubt that it is a typo. I was planning on taking one of these in addition to an 18650 hana clone preorder(elev8vape.com), which I have coming from the states, but the 1200 mah (more likely 1000mah) effective capacity put me down. That won't even allow for two hours of vaping time, if you're a vaper like myself who enjoys cranking up the wattage. So I'll be passing on this deal, but I will review the 18650 version for u guys over here as soon as I receive it. Apparently Cloupor (the clone company) also corrected many of problems that were present in their initial releases of the clone (resistance checking, fine scratches, temperature related shutdown etc.). We'll see as soon as it arrives[/QUOTE]

I stand to be corrected, thanks for the info and if thats the case (2 x 500mAh) its a bloody waste of good vaper money IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alawhie (29/5/14)

I stand to be corrected, thanks for the info and if thats the case (2 x 500mAh) its a bloody waste of good vaper money IMO.[/QUOTE]

Absolutely! I'd say either wait a little longer for an 18650 version to be released on fasttech or go onto a preorder list for it. I paid about $20 more, which IMO isn't too bad. Of course, those who don't already have some high drain batteries (efest or sony 30A) are going to be spending a little bit more at the end of the day. Cheapest vendors I've found including shipping are madvapes.com(sony 30A -$13,30 inc shipping) mtbakervapour (efest 30A -$12,80 inc shipping). Pitty FT doesn't have a shipping option for batteries to RSA yet.


----------



## johan (29/5/14)

Alawhie said:


> I stand to be corrected, thanks for the info and if thats the case (2 x 500mAh) its a bloody waste of good vaper money IMO.



Absolutely! I'd say either wait a little longer for an 18650 version to be released on fasttech or go onto a preorder list for it. I paid about $20 more, which IMO isn't too bad. Of course, those who don't already have some high drain batteries (efest or sony 30A) are going to be spending a little bit more at the end of the day. Cheapest vendors I've found including shipping are madvapes.com(sony 30A -$13,30 inc shipping) mtbakervapour (efest 30A -$12,80 inc shipping). Pitty FT doesn't have a shipping option for batteries to RSA yet.[/QUOTE]

You did wisely, madvapes's prices are always reasonable. I will never buy batteries from FT even if they start to ship them to SA.


----------



## MurderDoll (29/5/14)

Oops. 

I actually ordered one of these off FT yesterday after creating my account. 

Went for the one with the Lipo as the 18650 one didn't go to 30w. 

Guess it's school fees then.


----------



## johan (29/5/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Oops.
> 
> I actually ordered one of these off FT yesterday after creating my account.
> 
> ...



Once you received it, you can always buy better & bigger Lipo packs at your local Radio Control hobby shop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (29/5/14)

johan said:


> Once you received it, you can always buy better & bigger Lipo packs at your local Radio Control hobby shop




Good thinking! 

The thought didn't even cross my mind!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (2/6/14)

Update:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (2/6/14)

BhavZ said:


> Update:





If the one I ordered is the same chip as this one. I'll be happy with that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

